# 83 to 85 toyota frame ?



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know the changes between a 83 4x4 frame and a 85 2wd frame?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

85 2wd ran T-bars... 83 4wd has springs, everything else is the same i believe


----------

